# DC area smoking laws...



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I am moving to the DC area soon and was wondering what the "rules" are for the surrounding area. I did some research, but I can not translate the legal mumbo-jumbo. Can anyone put it in English for me?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

My house: No rules, just right! :ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> My house: No rules, just right! :ss


So is that an open invite to your place? I am still looking for some place to live. :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

reggiebuckeye said:


> So is that an open invite to your place? I am still looking for some place to live. :tu


:r Yep...Saturday nights are almost always open at the Boone pad! :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I lived there for 5 years and had no problems. Except the one time I was at the bar smoking and two ladies sat down and asked if I would put it out? :BS

Try hitting up http://www.shellysdc.com/ . My old man and hit buds used

to like this place a lot.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Except the one time I was at the bar smoking and two ladies sat down and asked if I would put it out? :BS


So they looked around the bar, saw you smoking and enjoying yourself and minding your own business, sat down beside you KNOWING you were smoking then asked you to put it out??? :r

he he, that's NUTS and WRONG!


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

I have noticed that the Virginia hotels allow smoking in rooms and the DC hotels don't. When visiting vote with your feet--Stay in Virginia!



reggiebuckeye said:


> I am moving to the DC area soon and was wondering what the "rules" are for the surrounding area. I did some research, but I can not translate the legal mumbo-jumbo. Can anyone put it in English for me?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

oldforge said:


> I have noticed that the Virginia hotels allow smoking in rooms and the DC hotels don't. When visiting vote with your feet--Stay in Virginia!


:tpd::tu


----------



## publicdomain (Sep 10, 2008)

Try to find the restaurants and bars where the tobacco lobbyists go.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Seems Shelley's is the only spot you can grab something to eat/drink and smoke. Sad, I used to really enjoy going to the District Chophouse, having a steak and then a cigar.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

MadAl said:


> Seems Shelley's is the only spot you can grab something to eat/drink and smoke. Sad, I used to really enjoy going to the District Chophouse, having a steak and then a cigar.


:tpd:Me too. Cant remember if you can smoke in Charlie Palmers or not... but it's a great place to eat. :tu


----------



## Myman (Jan 24, 2009)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am moving to the DC area soon and was wondering what the "rules" are for the surrounding area. I did some research, but I can not translate the legal mumbo-jumbo. Can anyone put it in English for me?


 I'm really missing you!


----------

